# Top Ten Opera Moments



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I was thinking about it, and my top ten opera moments is actually a lot different from my top ten operas. So - what are your top ten opera moments? Mine are not in any order, and I'm sorry, I couldn't restrict myself to ten.

1.	Traviata - right after Alfredo's "Do you know this woman" moment, when the party comes crashing down on him.

2.	Fidelio - the grand quartet, in the first act.

3.	Cosi fan tutte - Addio, as the sisters say farewell to their dear, dear loved ones

4.	Cosi fan tutte - Soave venti, as they're waving goodbye to the distant ship

5.	Simon Boccanegra - Come un fantasmo, as Fiesco re-appears

6.	Simon Boccanegra - Ripeti giuro (I can only ever see Placido Domingo doing this, it was GREAT)

7.	Tales of Hoffmann, the march that normally comes right before Our Hero kills Schlemiel - OMG it's heartstopping

8.	Sonnambula - Prendi niello, as Elvin offers his mother's ring to Amina

9.	Norma - Mira, O Norma

10.	Norma - the whole second act, as Adalgisa reveals her love to Norma just as Pollione stumbles in

11.	Firebird - the pas de quatre from the second act

12.	Elisir d'Amore - the moment when Nemorino realizes Adina is not going to marry him

13.	Fille du Regiment - Il faut partir

14.	Lucia di Lammermoor - Tu che a Dio spiegasti l'ali, as Edgardo dies thinking of his true love

15.	Simon Boccanegra - as Simon discovers that Amelia is his long-lost daughter


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Great idea for a thread! I'll post these as I think of them.

When Donna Elvira is confronted with evidence.

_Madamina, il catalogo è questo_ well sung and acted by young Russian bass Grigory Soloviov.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

So, may I ask, what qualifies as a "moment"? I noticed that some of the things mentioned so far seem to be actual moments on stage where something specific happens and others seem to be whole arias (or quartets, etc.)


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I know, it's a bit open ended! I guess what I normally get from opera is very emotional, so when the impact begins, as long as it takes to end ... no, that's not right. Hmm. I dunno.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> When Donna Elvira is confronted with evidence.


yeesh - I can see I'm going to have to get my computer headphones working if I'm going to get any benefit out of this!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> yeesh - I can see I'm going to have to get my computer headphones working if I'm going to get any benefit out of this!


Oh definitely! Grigory is well worth listening to!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never actually seen the opera, but my favorite concert aria is clearly "Song to the Moon" from Rusalka. I guess it's getting to be the "Nessun Dorma" for female singers these days, but regardless, it's maybe the most beautiful piece of vocal music I've ever heard.

Does it make a "moment" in the opera it comes from, or is it nothing special in context?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Never heard Rusalka, although it's on my list. As far as the Nessun Dorma goes, it is quite a moment, in Turandot. Don't really know why, as nothing specific is happening, but Puccini was a master at making seemingly insignificant moments into something special.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

1. Mozart- _Don Giovanni_- The Commendatore Scene:






2. Mozart- _Le nozze di Figaro_- "Contessa perdono" The moment when all the conniving of Count Almaviva comes to a head and he realizes that his wife, the Contessa, knows all, and he begs her pardon in the most moving moment of the entire opera. (Begins at approx. 3:00):






3. Wagner- _Tristan und Isolde_- "Liebestod":






4. Wagner- _Götterdämmerung_- "Siegfried's Funeral March":






5. Richard Strauss- _Salome_- Salome with the head of John the Baptist:






*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

6. Verdi- _La Travita_- Ah, fors'e lui Sempre:






7. Mozart- Die Zauberflöte- "Pa- pa- pa-..."






8. Donizetti- Lucia di Lammermoor- The "Mad Scene":











9. Wagner- _Tristan und Isolde_- Prelude:






*****


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

10. Wagner- _Parsifal_- Prelude:






11. Richard Strauss- _Der Rosenkavalier_- Presentation of the Rose:






12. Puccini- La Bohème- "Si, mi chiamano Mimì..."






13. Gluck- Orphée et Eurydice- Orpheus among the Blessed Spirits


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I love it! Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

My other favorites have already been mentioned except for the scene where Fiordiligi finally gives in to her pursuer in Cosi fan tutte:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> I know, it's a bit open ended! I guess what I normally get from opera is very emotional, so when the impact begins, as long as it takes to end ... no, that's not right. Hmm. I dunno.


Doesn't really matter, we know what you mean. It sometimes takes an aria to describe a moment.

Another one for me is at the end of _Falstaff_ when Dr Caius thinks he's married Bardolph:

_Ho sposato Bardolfo!! _


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

In no order;

When Tristan takes the 'death' potion which turns out to be a 'love' potion. The silence directly afterwards is incredibly suspenseful. (around 8:00)






Isolde waits for Tristan at night and when he enters, the orchestra goes into a frenzy. The lovers are deliriously happy and reach some very high notes!






I just love the music here. Tristan is wounded and dying and waiting for Isolde to come. He begins to grow desperate and starts hallucinating. I just die when the brass does those coupled stabs around 2:27






Now for my favourite opera. The moment at which *Parsifal* is kissed by Kundry and is enlightened with compassion for the suffering of others is absolutely hair raising. In the right hands, emotionally devastating, but the poetry alone is just incredible imo.






In the 3rd act when Parsifal admires the beauty of the meadow on Good friday. Again the poetry is beautiful, the music ravishing, and of course its all profoundly philosophical.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Finally, the most transcendent and spiritually beautiful ending to any opera! Parsifal enters and redeems the world, and is thus redeemed himself. The chorus singing erloser dem erloser until the very end is beyond words! Around 12:00






End Wagner overdose...


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

No! There cannot be too much Wagner! (It's a contradiction in terms lol)


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

trazom said:


> My other favorites have already been mentioned except for the scene where Fiordiligi finally gives in to her pursuer in Cosi fan tutte:


Ooh! good one.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Doesn't really matter, we know what you mean. It sometimes takes an aria to describe a moment.
> 
> Another one for me is at the end of _Falstaff_ when Dr Caius thinks he's married Bardolph:
> 
> _Ho sposato Bardolfo!! _


Glad you understand, don't think I could explain it.

I am wondering, though: I would never have picked that as one of my moments! What do you get out of it? A sense of disturbingly unholy glee?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Tristan und Isolde: Prelude
Tristan und Isolde: Wie lachend sie mir Lieder singen
Tristan und Isolde: O blinde augen
Tristan und Isolde: Herr Tristan bringe meinen Grusz
Tristan und Isolde: Tristan!... Isolde!
Tristan und Isolde: Horst due sie noch?
Tristan und Isolde: Isolde! - Tristan! Geliebter!

*Tristan und Isolde: O sink hernieder, Nacht der Liebe*





*Tristan und Isolde: Tatest du's wirklich?*





*Tristan und Isolde: O Konig, das kann ich dir nicht sagen*





Tristan und Isolde: Act III Prelude
Tristan und Isolde: Noch losch das Licht nicht aus

*Tristan und Isolde: Ich bin's, ich bin's*





*Tristan und Isolde: Kurwenal! Hor! Ein zweites Schiff
Tristan und Isolde: Mild und leise wie er lächelt*





Any questions?


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh lots

1. Die tote stadt by Korngold when Paul sings O Freund, ich werde sie nicht wiedersehen. Ein Traum hat mir den Traum zerstört. So beautiful and full of longing.

2. Die tote stadt again when Paul and Marie sing together "Unsere Liebe war, ist, und wird sein". Heartbreaking.

3. The end of Tristan und Isolde when Isolde sings "höchste Lust!" at the very end


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Yashin said:


> Oh lots
> 
> 1. Die tote stadt by Korngold when Paul sings O Freund, ich werde sie nicht wiedersehen. Ein Traum hat mir den Traum zerstört. So beautiful and full of longing.
> 
> ...


All right, it's official: Die tote stadt is on my list!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Any questions?


how do you REALLY feel about Tristan und Isolde?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My Top Ten:

- Fidelio: the dungeon scene, when Leonore confronts Pizarro (okay, so I'm predictable)
- Rigoletto: The Act II scene with Rigoletto and the Duke's courtiers, beginning with "Cortigiani, vil razza dannata" and ending with the heartbreaking "Miei signori, perdono . . . pietate"
- Il Trovatore: The Conte's aria, "Il balen del suo sorriso"
- Madama Butterfly: The first act Butterfly-Pinkerton duet
- Madama Butterfly: The scene with Sharpless trying to read Pinkerton's letter to Butterfly
- Die Zauberflöte: The trial by fire and water
- La Clemenza di Tito: The concluding scene (gorgeous music!)
- Eugene Onegin: The final scene, where Tatyana rejects Onegin
- Lucia di Lammermoor: The wedding scene when Edgardo has made his appearance, with that marvelous sextet
- Anna Bolena: The Act II Anna-Giovanna duet


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> I was thinking about it, and my top ten opera moments is actually a lot different from my top ten operas. So - what are your top ten opera moments? Mine are not in any order, and I'm sorry, I couldn't restrict myself to ten.
> 
> 1.	Traviata - right after Alfredo's "Do you know this woman" moment, when the party comes crashing down on him.
> 
> ...


Firebird an opera?

Eugene Onieguin... Kuda kuda is wonderful






It is a desperate aria where Lensky asks himself where are gone the nice years of his youth, he's going to die on a duel with Onieguin. Kuda means *where* for a motion verb.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess many of you don't know very much about Russian opera, an amazing Russian opera is the tsar's bride by Rimsky-Korsakov.






A beautiful aria a capella






Many beautiful things to be discovered. I am a Russian opera lover.

Martin


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, I am looking forward to these!

Greg


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Some that hasn't been mentioned.
-Verdi's Don Carlo Act 4 (the act that starts with Filippo's aria)
-When Hagen gave the remembrance drink until Siegfried is dead in Gotterdammerung


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

1- Rigoletto, the trio when Gilda dies
2- Rienzi, Der tag ist da- Santo spirito cavaliere, militar chorus, aria, battle and the women's chorus
3- Elisir d'Amore. Duet when Nemorino says that he is like a river and he dies for love and then says that the first love is impossible to give up.
4- Faust, the church's scene
5- Cavalleria rusticana, the final scene "Mamma questo vino è troppo generoso"
6- Semiramide's ghost scene "D'un semidio che adoro, ombra da me che vuoi, dal labro formidabile palesa i cenni tuoi"
7- Les troyens, the entrance of the Troyan horse into the city.
8- Meistersinger, Morgen lied leuchtend
9- Lohengrin, In fernem land
10- Macbeth, the ghost scene, the scene with the chorus and the aria "sangue a me quel ombra chiede"


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ignore all. Nothing compares to Tristan. It consumes my soul and twists my brain twixt the rift. I will die today and tomorrow I will hear Tristan again; this must be.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Today, we eat Wagner, tomorrow: we burn him to ashes!


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Today, we eat Wagner, tomorrow: we burn him to ashes!


First we need to burn the Wagner before we can eat it!:lol:

Just joking...

Sorry, that sounds nice but, what do you mean?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hesoos said:


> First we need to burn the Wagner before we can eat it!:lol:
> 
> Just joking...
> 
> Sorry, that sounds nice but, what do you mean?


We are driven to consume Wagner, but then we must be repulsed by our own consumption.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Too many goose bump moments to list, but here are some on top of my head (no particular order):

(1) Le Nozze di Figaro final scene, Count asking and receiving forgiveness from the countess. 
(2) Norma: Act II, to reveal herself as the "traitor";
(3) Der Rosenkavalier: Final trio;
(4) Meistersinger: Quintet;
(5) Aida: Final duet in the tomb;
(6) La Boheme: Act IV when Mimi woke up to embrace Rudolf;
(7) Dialogues of the Carmelites final march to the scaffold and execution!!!
(8) and many many Wagner moments.......


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> I've never actually seen the opera, but my favorite concert aria is clearly "Song to the Moon" from Rusalka.


Yes, Yes! That aria is SUCH an emotional grabber; there was a time soon after I discovered it that I would blast it out, over and over, in my car on the way home from work whenever I needed a "cleansing (as in sand-blasting) moment.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> 1. Mozart- _Don Giovanni_- The Commendatore Scene:


Yes, especially the Mozart selections. That is my all time favorite Commendatore, Kurt Moll, I think............


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Yashin said:


> Oh lots
> 
> 1. Die tote stadt by Korngold when Paul sings O Freund, ich werde sie nicht wiedersehen. Ein Traum hat mir den Traum zerstört. So beautiful and full of longing.
> 
> ...


I LOVE those bits from Die tote Stadt. Why do folks hate that opera so much? After I discovered it, I tried to find a DVD of the whole thing and could not find one that seemed worth buying. 

I can see that this thread will keep me busy for quite a while. Great combination for the day: stage 7 of the Tour de France on the TV and gorgeous opera selections on my computer. Can life get any better?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Dakota said:


> Yes, especially the Mozart selections. That is my all time favorite Commendatore, Kurt Moll, I think............


A great singer, wonderful in so many roles.:clap:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Today, we eat Wagner, tomorrow: we burn him to ashes!


I read today your former comment before this one and I understood this one now.

I am noble, I forgive you.

Martin


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmm, an interesting thread to revive I think 
Going to limit myself to one moment per opera

1. Verdi: La Traviata - "Dammi tu forza, o cielo... Amami Alfredo"
2. Verdi: La Forza del Destino - "Madre, pietosa Vergine"
3. Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - "Onegin! Ya togda molozhe"
4. Puccini: Tosca - "Vissi d'arte" - End of Act 2
5. Verdi: Rigoletto - "Tutte le feste al tempio" - End of Act 2
6. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - "O sink hernieder, nacht der liebe" 
7. Prokofiev: War and Peace - "T'anetsa, fs'o t'anetsa"
8. Puccini: Turandot - "Principessa l'amore" - "Tu che di gel sei cinta"
9. Bellini: Norma - "Deh! Non volerli vittime"
10. Verdi: Don Carlo - "Tu che le vanità"


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

1) *Cosi Fan Tutte*, the quartet of the finale _"E nel tuo, nel mio bicchiero"_: superb music which paradoxically depicts the collapse of everyone.
2) *Parsifal*: The whole scene with Kundry and Parsifal in the garden.
3) *Le Nozze di Figaro*: The Countess forgives her husband _"Più docile io sono"_.
4) *Otello*: Otello's fit of rage_ "Dio! mi potevi scagliar"_.
5) *Die Walkure*: _Todesverkündigung_, a very moving scene.
6) *Don Carlo*: Rodrigo's death scene
7) *Boris Godunov*: The clock scene. 
8) *La Gioconda*: The whole confrontation scene of Gioncoda and Enzo in the last act
9) *La Traviata*: Amami Alfredo
10) *Pelleas et Melisande*: the love duet


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My top ten opera moments (in some cases more like extended scenes):

1. Strauss: Rosenkavalier - the moment when the Marschallin sings about stopping all the clocks in the house
2. Mozart: Don Giovanni - the scene where the Commendatore drags Don Giovanni down to Hell
3. Wagner: Parsifal - he and Kundry kiss, and then he feels the pain of Amfortas's wound
4. Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande - The tower scene where Pelleas ties Melisande's hair to a tree
5. Bizet: Carmen - the part where she and her gypsy friends use cards to read their fortunes, and she predicts her death
6. Verdi: Aida - the "Immenso Ftha" section
7. Puccini: Madame Butterfly - "Un Bel Di," where she has such high hopes that will later be dashed
8. Wagner: Gotterdammerung - the final immolation scene
9. Mozart: Die Zauberflote - The scene where Papageno and Papagena sing "pa-pa-pa:
10. Beethoven: Fidelio - the prisoners' chorus, where they finally get to go outside for a little while


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Off the top of my head:
\
In no order:
1.	"Esprits de l'air, esprits de l'onde » from _Esclarmonde_
2.	The Forest of Kromy scene from _Boris Godunov_
3.	The Coronation Scene from _Boris Godunov_
4.	The Blessing of the Swords from the _Huguenots_
5.	The Act III finale in _La juive_ - "Sur eux anathème … Dieu les a maudits ! »

EDIT
6. The finale of _Fidelio_
7. The Riddle Scene in _Turandot_ (and probably Act I as well, except for Liù's aria)
8. The gran pezzo concertato in _Il viaggio a Reims_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi: Don Carlo - "Tu che le vanità" and the flowing duet.
Verdi: La Traviata when Alfredo returns and Viloletta realises she's going to die anyway.
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda : Final prayer.
Donizetti: Anna Bolena: final scene.
Strauss: Rosenkavalier , that glorious trio.
Donizetti : Lucia di Lammermoor the well scene and following duet: Lucia perdona.
Massenet: Manon : gavotte.
Puccini : Turandot: "In questa reggia"


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Dialogues des Carmelites: Final scene
2. Madama Butterfly: The Sharpless letter reading scene and Butterfly's death scene
3. La Fanciulla del West: The Poker Scene
4. Don Carlo: King's 4th act lament, The Grand Inquisitor Scene and Posa's death
5. Parsifal: Vorspiel
6. Eugene Onegin: "Kuda, kuda" through to the entire duel scene
7. The Consul: "Papers" scene and the final scene
8. Mefistofele: 2nd act ending quartet, Walpurgis Nacht and The Prison scene
9. Adriana Lecouvreur: Death scene
10. Otello: Death scene
11. Tosca: Scarpia's entrance and when Tosca kills Scarpia
12. Romeo et Juliette: The bedroom scene and the death scene
13. Manon: The St. Sulpice scene
14. Andrea Chenier: The death scene
15. Gotterdammerung: Ending scene
16. La Boheme: 3rd act snow scene and Death scene
17. Pagliacci: "Vesti la giubba" and last scene
18. La Juive: "Rachel" scene
19. Suor Angelica: Discovery of her son to the end
20. Norma: Norma/Pollione duet
21. Giulio Cesare: Cornelia/Sesto duet


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Top 10+1. Restricted to one piece per composer. In the sequence of the creation date.

1.	Monteverdi: L' Incoronazione di Poppea - Poppea's Aria: "Or Che Seneca è Morto" 
2.	Cavalli: La Calisto – Giove and Calisto’s Duet: Mio foco fatale
3.	Vivaldi: Arsilda, regina di Ponto – Cisardo’s aria: L'esperto nocchiero
4.	Mozart: Zauberflöte - the Queen of Night’s aria: Der Hölle Rache 
5.	Wagner: Tannhäuser – Finale
6.	Boito: Mefistofele – Salve Regina!
7.	Verdi: Aida - Consecration scene (Possente Ftha... Nume, custode e vindice) 
8.	Strauss: Rosenkavalier - Presentation of the Rose
9.	Bartók: A kékszakállú herceg vára (Bluebeard's Castle) – Scene before the 7th door (Fogjad itt a hetedik kulcs)
10.	Puccini: Suor Angelica – from “Senza mamma” to the Finale
11.	Stockhausen: Licht_Dienstag – Jahreslauf (Tutti before the First Temptation)

I would participate on a TC’s Top ?00 best opera moments (arias, duets, choirs, overtures, intermezzos etc.) project with pleasure.


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

This thread brings back some strange deja vù...
I limited myself to 1 moment per opera.
In no particular order...
1. _Tristan und Isolde_ -- the beginning of the third act with that beautiful, melancholic shepherd's melody. Then, Wagner beautifully weaves it through Tristan's delirium as we learn of his dark and hidden past.
2. _Lulu_ -- the ending. The low horns play a repetitive rhythm for a few bars, and then just stop. Lulu couldn't even find for herself some kind of final chord. It goes along with the manner of her death. To Jack the Ripper, she is just another prostitute.
3. _Elektra_ -- A frantic Aegisthus runs through the palace, screaming after the murder of Clytemnestra. "Can nobody hear me?" he cries. Elektra responds: "Agamemnon hears you!". So badass.
4. _Pelléas et Mélisande_ -- the end. The resignation with which the characters accept their fate is just unparalleled.
5. _Parsifal_ -- the moment leading up to Parsifal and Kundry's kiss in the second act.
6. _Otello_ -- "Dio mi potevi scagliar"
7, _Der Rosenkavalier_ -- The Marschaillain's monolog in the first act (it was hard to pick between this and the trio at the end). In some ways, Strauss's techniques parallel the "stream of consciousness" techniques of modernist writers working at the same time. A great moment, as others have mentioned, is when she reveals she would wake up in the middle of the night and turn back the clocks. As she says this, the orchestra subsides, and you can hear the clocks chime. 
8. _Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria_ -- the effects Monteverdi achieves at the beginning of the opening Sinfonia are remarkable. For me, they completely transcend baroque idioms.
9. _Die Frau ohne Schatten_ -- the final chorus is excruciatingly beautiful.
10. _Le Nozze di Figaro_ -- "l'ho perduta" is the most underrated aria in all of opera. So unbelievably haunting.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll play.

In no specific order:

1. Turandot: from "Non piangere, Liu" till the end of Act I





2. Tristan und Isolde: "Mild und leise"





3. Don Carlo: "Il Grande Inquisitor!"


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

4. Tosca: Te Deum





5. L'Italiana in Algeri: from "Pria di dividerci da voi" till the end of Act I





6. Francesca da Rimini (Zandonai) - Finale of Act I


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

7. Parsifal: Finale





8. Maria Stuarda: "Deh! Tu di un'umile preghiera" 





... to be continued


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

Azol said:


> I'll play.
> 
> In no specific order:
> 
> 1. Turandot: from "Non piangere, Liu" till the end of Act I


Ricciarelli and Carreras :tiphat::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

9. La Fanciulla del West: Finale





10. Boris Godunov: Death scene


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Lensky said:


> Ricciarelli and Carreras :tiphat::kiss::kiss::kiss:


I was trying to best illustrate my points, but sometimes I could not find the exact video clip (as with Fanciulla, I'd prefer Daniels/Domingo version).
Glad you like this Turandot, we share same passion!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

eorrific said:


> Some that hasn't been mentioned.
> -Verdi's Don Carlo Act 4 (*the act that starts with Filippo's aria*)
> -When Hagen gave the remembrance drink until Siegfried is dead in Gotterdammerung


YES! I love that too. I'm going to include that in my list (which is not ready yet !)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just off the top of my head and in no particular order:

Der Fliegende Holländer: 
Senta's Ballad.
The Dutchman's departing aria/monologue of hopelessness.

Maria Stuarda: 
The confrontation scene between the two queens.
The scene where Maria resolutely goes to her death.

Boris Godunov:
Boris' death scene.
The Simpleton publicly calling out Boris for murdering the Tsarevich.

Fidelio: 
Leonore's Abscheulicher aria.
The grave digging duet.
The intervention scene in the dungeon where Leonore jumps between Pizarro's knife and Florestan.

La Sonnambula: 
Amina's aria of joy at the end of the opera.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

1. The Triumphal Entry Aida
2.The Choral Scene Gotterdammerung
3. The Dawn Duet Gotterdammerung
4. The Immolation Scene Gotterdammerung
5. Allein weh ganz Allein Elektra
6. In Questa Reggia Turandot
7. When Tristan and Isolde meet in Act 2
8. Beginning of Act 2 Walkure
9. End of Act 2 Norma
10 Amneris final scene Aida
Don't think less of me: I love Wagner and Aida. Of course all of this is dependent upon superlative singing talent.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Azol said:


> 4. Tosca: Te Deum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that bit from The Italian in Algiers. I used to have Sirius and they did it a lot and I always tried to be in the car for that scene. Rossini was such a genius at rhythm.... more so than any other compose I think.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

powerbooks said:


> Too many goose bump moments to list, but here are some on top of my head (no particular order):
> 
> (1) Le Nozze di Figaro final scene, Count asking and receiving forgiveness from the countess.
> (2) Norma: Act II, to reveal herself as the "traitor";
> ...


I fell in love because of the last trio in Rosenkavalier.... of course it didn't hurt that he was a gorgeous principal with the ballet in town and looked good in tights;-)


----------

